# Example of size failure in Gum Dichromate



## windrivermaiden (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is an example of what size failure looks like. This #140 Stonehenge HP was sized with gelatine size, hardened with glycol and applied in two layers by brush. Size is necessary to cause the pigmented emulsion to sit on the surface of the paper, not soak into the fibers of the paper where the pigment particles get trapped causing staining.






During the multiple washes to clear the dichromate and remove the unhardened gum, the thin areas wash away and leave the raw paper open for the pigment to soak in and stain.

To avoid this, one can either do more layers of size before printing or add additional layers of size between the layers of emulsion as one prints.


----------



## terri (Jul 13, 2008)

Fascinating. You go through a lot of steps to create your images, but then, I do the same when making bromoil prints and think nothing of it. 

"Sizing matters." :mrgreen: 

For you it is relative because of the repeated washing for your gum prints; I play with it for hand coloring on inkjet prints where I want to use photo oils or oil pencils. Oil and paper are not happy neighbors; a ground of some type is necessary. 

I have used plain old unflavored Knox gelatin that I can pick up at the grocery store; mix a batch to a certain dilution and painted it over inkjet papers. I have varying levels of success. I'm intrigued by the addition of hardener you have mentioned. I think I'm going to give the friendly folks at B&S a call. Kevin and Dana rock!  

Thanks for this post! Very informative. :thumbup:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jul 13, 2008)

Kevin and Dana?  is that the young peoples names? I've always delt with Melody or Rich. But the last time it was the mommy of the cute little grand baby. I couldn't remember her name. But the whole crew rocks. I wish I was going to Santa Fe for the Platypus party in two weeks. but alas this new job means that I dont have the time to go play with my alternative process friends this year. :-(


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes, they are part of the Sullivan team, the "S" people in B&S. Oddly, it seems that Kevin is the one manning the phone whenever I call out there. 

gah!! :x I'd love to attend all of these kinds of functions, I hear ya. Stuck at work is my usual scenario, too.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jul 14, 2008)

yes the mom Melody is the B and Rich is the S. It's good to see the young generation there too. we shall have a good supply company for years to come. if you ever do get a chance to go to Platypus GO! it was so interesting to meet others with an alternative chemical bent. I was inspired to come home and try albumen after the last one. I think I'll drop them a line to let them know that I'm there in spirit.


----------



## terri (Jul 15, 2008)

> I think I'll drop them a line to let them know that I'm there in spirit.


I'll bet that would be greatly appreciated!

Yes, B&S is very much a family business, which is absolutely part of its charm for me.


----------

